

New York Times has more Twitter followers than print readers - skbohra123
http://www.textually.org/textually/archives/2010/10/027107.htm

======
goodwinb
Non link-jacked [http://www.socialtimes.com/2010/10/report-new-york-times-
has...](http://www.socialtimes.com/2010/10/report-new-york-times-has-more-
twitter-followers-than-print-readers/)

